# The Night I Met Einstein (1955 story)



## Tendency (Aug 18, 2011)

Great Story


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Interesting story. At the same time it is sad that it took someone like Einstein to finally show a 40yo man the beauty in music. You have to ask why people cut themselves off like this?


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautiful story.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Great story -- The author was a tone-deaf playwright who learned to appreciate music. That seems more than a bit ironic to me.


----------

